# Re-suture of J-tube procedure



## MelGib310 (Feb 5, 2013)

A patient had undergone a three-hole esophagectomy at an out of town facility.  The sutures had worked loose and the patient presented to our gastroenterologist for re-suturing.  This was done in the office without complication. 
Is there a specific gastro CPT code for this procedure or would it fall under the 12001-12021 suturing of superficial wounds?
Thank you.


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Jul 25, 2013)

*Cpt 49900*

I would take a look at CPT 49900 - Suture, secondary, of abdominal wall for evisceration or dehiscence.


----------

